# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  7 причин почему этот форум да и весь интернет SUCKS

## Psalm69

http://formusic.livejournal.com/121981.html

----------


## Габо

> Проблема в том, что технологии помогли нам построить крутую, разросшуюся сеть, предназначенную *лишь для того*, чтобы мы могли избегать раздражающих людей


 Загнуто явно.

----------


## taggart

> и весь интернет SUCKS


 Ну если рассматривать "весь интернет" как кучку блогов чатов и форумов - то может быть и так. Но это однобоко.

А статейка любопытная.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Ох, немного не по теме, но по большому счету много чего в этом мире SUCKS   :?

----------


## bugfly

Обычная пропаганда сисиемы, переозвученная непонимающим человеком, любите мол друг-друга, терпите друг-друга, так всё и должно быть, такая уж суть жизни, всё даётся с трудом, кровью и потом, только ни в коем случае не задавайтесь вопросом: а от чего она такая трудная и кровавая, может кто в этом виноват и можно было бы сделать всё по-другому?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

не люблю я такие пропоганды, один дурак написал потом его все слушают и цитируют, уж лучше каждый сам будет додумываться...

----------


## Aero

да ну,лажовая статейка

----------


## grey

не понял связи между статьёй и названием темы.
зато для социофобов интересная статейка)

----------

